
Magic Leap in talks for $400m Saudi cash injection - shafyy
https://www.ft.com/content/1628458e-18d7-11e8-9376-4a6390addb44
======
shafyy
I just can't wrap my head around the fact that they are about to have raised
$2.3bn with a product that isn't released but in development for 8 years. 8
years. They almost started before the first iPhone.

~~~
Holomakerbot
They only got funding in 2014. Before that it was just a guy in his garage
tinkering with concepts. People often think they’ve been making t for 8 years
because that’s when the company was founded. But actually at that time they
were working on an iPhone app, not a headset.

~~~
shafyy
That doesn't matter. They still have been working on something for 8 years and
haven't released a product yet.

~~~
Holomakerbot
4 years. It matters.

